# Two Chicago Euth List rabbits-RESOLVED!



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

Time will be up the end of this week. Please let me know if you're able to help? Possibly the shelter will forestall the euthanizations. I've asked Rachel for pictures if possible.

Rachel emails: I have a message in to Midwest rabbit rescue in Michigan, but I also 
wanted to see if you or anyone you know could help. One is a 7-month 
old mini-lop (male, I think). I don't have info on the other rabbit, 
but most of the ones that get dumped there are young....

Please PM if you can help. Julie / SRR


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Julie, Rachel usually cc's me on these but didnt this time. Do we know if these are at the Dupage shelter or at Chicago ACS? I know Midwest is taking in 3 from Chicago Im just not sure what shelter.

What is going on out there that so many bunnies are being pts due to space issues?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

[font="PrimaSans BT,Verdana,sans-serif"]Hi Julie,

Here is a little more information on the bunnies who need help--I 
guess there are actually 5 (all males, not neutered):

black-and-white rex male. very energetic and silly. very friendly.

all-black male. extremely sweet and likes to be petted a lot.

beautiful black-and-tan male. very nice also.

tan-and-white dutch male. nice boy.

small white fluffy long-haired male. nice, but a little shy.


That's all the volunteer could tell me. Sadly, the male lop I 
mentioned before was euthanized today! These poor guys are next in line.

Rachel
[/font]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

Haley, Chicago ACS I believe. A tentative fosterer ?MAYBE? from the pet supply store where SRR obtains supplies. I will drive to the store or call in the next few days to see if this woman is sincere in helping a euth-list rabbit. Perhaps Rachel will still be in touch with you? She may be just "tackling" the effort to save these bunns.

Great that Midwest can accept whom they can!! In the event a bunderground expedition is needed, CARA?, would you be able to help?

Thanks for checking in. so many, and we do the best we can to change their lives.

I couldn't have saved Oberon and EmmaLee without RO! 

Always hoping to help given the time constraints and finances,


----------



## Pipp (Sep 10, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> [font="PrimaSans BT,Verdana,sans-serif"]black-and-white rex male. very energetic and silly. very friendly.
> [/font]



This describes Dill to a T. (Rex or mini-rex?) 

Maybe I can bond him to Pipp.



sas


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

oh god, I hate when they give descriptions. A tan/white dutch 

It makes me sick to think Nigel was almost euthanized. All the 5 I brought out of there last time were so sweet and perfectly adoptable. 

:sad:


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 10, 2007)

I could help transporting to Midwest, but not till Sunday or Monday. I have no room for fosters tho :?


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2007)

ok, just heard Midwest is taking two- thats how many need to go to stop the euthanizing for now. 

So Midwest is taking 2 from ACS and 3 from DuPage. NO clue where theyre going to put them! lol

Does anyone know anyone driving from near Chicago eastward? I'd go myself but I have to get Winston and Vega to Toronto.

It stinks bc we just brought those two from Chicago to me..if we wouldve known Denise could have brought them all..


----------



## Pipp (Sep 10, 2007)

When is Nadia coming to Vancouver next? 

I'm having trouble with my current fosters because there are three of them, they'revery shyand I hate the thought of separating them,so I haven't been trying too hard to find them homes. 

Butwe've had our bunnies out in the front yard in conjuntion with my yard sale a couple of days now, and the number of inquiries I get from people whonever thought about bunnies as pets (like me, before Istumbled upon Pipp) has been awesome.

I didn't have any SARS application forms with me (I don't have a working printer). Istill don't even have access to the SARS message board so I'm reluctant to even talk to them. 

But there are honestly a LOT of people in my somewhat upscale apt.-heavy neighbourhood who can't have dogs or cats and are looking for an alternative.

I had two or three people who would have filled out applications on the spot and invitedme over to check out theirfacilities. Without beingable to capitalize on it, I'mafraid their next stop was probablya pet store.  (20/20 hindsight, should have gotten their names and numbers instead of giving them mine). 

Anyhoo,probably a longshot getting them here, but the long-haired shy guy and the rex have struck a chord, if neither bond with Pipp, I'm pretty sure I can find them homes. 

sas


----------



## Haley (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, its too bad we cant get some bunnies over to you. You need to run a little shelter out of your home! 

I think I may have convinced my friend Denise to go get the bunnies this weekend. Im trying to help round up some donations for the gas money. PM me if anyone wants to help a little bit. 

Denise is awesome, shes the one who brought me Winston and Vega. Shes driven to NY and all over the country to help transport bunnies.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 11, 2007)

Offering hope!! 

Haley, I fly low so much of the time but am currently checking out two prospective fosterers for one or two of these boys. Should you write to Rachel in the next 24 hours, please let her know I'm checking into possibilities. Otherwise I'll try to email her, call her, in the next 24-48 hours.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 12, 2007)

i just wanted to let you know about another no-kill shelter in the chicago area you may not have heard about--the heartland animal shelter. they're not just bunnies--mostly cats and dogs--but they do have buns sometimes. that's where i found my lovely tony! their website is www.heartlandanimalshelter.net and they are located in northbrook il, one of the north suburbs.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. an update to follow...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 17, 2007)

Home safe. 

Mods and admins, Haley and her rescue helpers: Two of the euth-list buns are now here with me. 

They'll be cuddled and loved by their foster moms after they get well-bunny checks and neuters.

Black/tan (tan or satin breed, I am not real good on breed identification) and a tortoise-shell? dutch. Their names are Barclay and Potter. The next step (long-term) is to help the remaining boy should cage space again be maxed out and they need to euthanize...

Perhaps a RESOLVED suffix can be added. Pictures of the rescues will be posted!,

p.s. The guardian angels that took out the white fluffy boy and black/white rex are getting cyber- hugs from the rescued guys here. Let's keep in touch.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! I can't wait for pics!

:great:


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay, great work Julie! I love those names, any pics?? 

My friend Denise (who also volunteers for Midwest Rabbit Rescue) is the one who picked up the long haired and rex bunnies. They are safe at Midwest now and should be up for adoption once they are neutered and checked out.

You guys are so awesome, Im so happy that SRR and Midwest were able to save these 4, hopefully that bides the other bunnies at ACS some time..


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2007)

Here they are! 

Barclay turned out to be a girl. I loooove Tans, I so wish I had room for her!
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9262261

And Potter, a lovely tort dutch boy:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9262271


----------



## cmh9023 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay...this is great news!! They are both so cute. Julie- Keep in mind that I'd be able to go to Chicago (or anywhere in WI) for pick ups or drop offs if you ever need me. You've got my number  Did you find two new foster parents in the area?? If so, that's great news.


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG there must be some dutch breeder out there in chicago selling tort dutches like crazy. He looks just like Nigel (and another named Michael we pulled out of ACS with Nigel). 

Bless you for saving them Julie. Youre awesome.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah! my tony too! strange... potter looks just like him


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

Follow-up from original group of five on euth list.

SRR is looking at taking in one more from ACS. All black male, extremely sweet and likes to be petted a lot. Approx. 3-4 lbs. Very sociable. He was left behind when Potter and Barclay transferred to us in August. We're looking into neuter funds...
Keep your fingers crossed things will work out, or simply send some quiet rehoming and adoption vibes. Foster home is standing by,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi cmh, your offer to transport will be kept in mind. Gurnee Mills would be a pickup point.  I am thinking of the Michigan bunnies that Haley wrote about hoping they have a better future with rescue intervention.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Julie, any official updates on Barclay and Potter? Is Barclay adopted, I don't see her on Petfinder? And I know you said Potter was dating a girl bun and would probably be adopted soon.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Angela! Barclay was adopted Oct. 6 and his new mom writes he gives kisses, and has an office space to binky in. He's a romeo. He joins a family with two bonded buns, and several birds. His picture got transferred to our HappyTails page.

Potter and Sylvia are on date #7 today. With plans to transfer to their forever home in Madison very soon. A few pics of the dating couple: http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/PotterSylviaPhotos.html

You know they will enjoy have a romping space like your kids have , and no more of the MidwestHomesForPets housing units. An extra unit will be given to their humans however. The couple in Madison adopting handsome gent Potter and his silver babe (er, teenager now) born to abandoned Marietta are anxiously awaiting the "Kids" arrival. A space in their living room is all ready w/toys and amenities. Sylvia is being coy on the mutual grooming. So we are waiting for the official "I do" from Sylvia! Spoken in audible level. A demure split-second kiss by Sylvia on Potter's ear today. :love:

Sending binky thoughts and Love to {Mocha and Loki, Oberon, and Fey.}


----------



## naturestee (Oct 31, 2007)

Woo hoo! That's great news. Potter and Sylvia are a gorgeous couple, and two birds with one stone to boot! If I were to start again, I'd adopt a bonded pair too.


----------

